# California Outbackers



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I am trying to put together a list of California Outbackers. I know there are more than 25 of us!









If you are from California, please reply here along with the city you are from action

Thanks!
Dawn

BTW, We already have 5 California Outbackers confirmed to attend the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah







Let's make this number even larger! Believe it or not, we are actually located closer to Zion than most of the other states who are attending...It is only 150 miles beyond Las Vegas! Go Team California!









Please Click Below for details:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry116378


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> <snip
> I am trying to put together a list of California Outbackers. I know there are more than 25 of us!
> 
> 
> ...


skipperhe,
Try the Outbackers "frappr" map... frappr map
You might find what you are looking for there.









Get out...Get campin'
MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm not from Cali but most of you are moving to Arizona anyway.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I am from "Kalifonia" as our Governor would say. I live in Bakersfield. So for those that complain about heat, I don't want to hear about it.

Beerman


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hanford Ca here!


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Camarillo, CA checking in, no state hospital remarks...they converted to a state university.

Andy


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Pasadena, CA here

and definitely not moving to AZ


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll give it up to my fellow Outbackers in California. I try to take at least one trip there every year. We spent a week in San Diego this past June -- with the Outback -- and hope to get back again soon.

I wouldn't be opposed to some type of So. Cal rally. I know we even have So. Cal Outbacker on here.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'll give it up to my fellow Outbackers in California. I try to take at least one trip there every year. We spent a week in San Diego this past June -- with the Outback -- and hope to get back again soon.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to some type of So. Cal rally. I know we even have So. Cal Outbacker on here.


Outbacker Octoberfest in Oceano/Pismo...check out the Rally forum under cali-rally (don't know how to link.)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I used to live in California. Does that count for anything?









Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cerritos.

Sorry, gonna be in Italy during the rally next year


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Orange County, CA.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Cerritos.
> 
> Sorry, gonna be in Italy during the rally next year


How much is it to ship an Outback to Italy?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Orangevale (sacramento county) here.


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'll give it up to my fellow Outbackers in California. I try to take at least one trip there every year. We spent a week in San Diego this past June -- with the Outback -- and hope to get back again soon.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to some type of So. Cal rally. I know we even have So. Cal Outbacker on here.


We're from San Diego... where did you camp?


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Hollister, CA here.

-Steve


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Exeter CA here. My cousin used to think it was on another planet but it is actually between Fresno and Bakersfield next to the foothills. BTW the cousin lived in Ventura and did not like to visit us because of all the dirt and stuff.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We camped at the San Diego KOA. It really is a nice place and kid friendly. The park has been sold to developers and plans to close by next summer.

I read the Pismo rally with great interest but the timing doesn't work well. It's a bit further north than I originally thought and the extra travel time doesn't fit in.

I'll keep looking.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

alebar17 said:


> Pasadena, CA here
> 
> and definitely not moving to AZ


Fountain Valley, but I grew up in Pasadena (folks still live there).

Not moving to AZ, but it felt like AZ here a couple of weeks ago.

Kevin P.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

A Washingtonian living in Yuba City, CA







Have no desire to live in Az. Will move back to the pacific North West when ever I can pry the DW from here


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok, Ok, stop the AZ cracks. I came clean about my liking California. Parts of it anyway.

And there are a ton of you moving this way. We used to have deals to rent a UHaul for free if you would take it back to California.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Lancaster, CA

Can't make the 07 rally, we'll be going to Victoria BC next summer (without the Outback







).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

MJRey said:


> Lancaster, CA
> 
> Can't make the 07 rally, we'll be going to Victoria BC next summer (without the Outback
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you can't make it, you'll probably be passing BC members on their way to Zion!
You'll be missed, but hopefully next time









Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

campmg said:


> I used to live in California. Does that count for anything?


Only if you now reside in Arizona









Morgan Hill, here.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Esparto, CA sort of near Sacramento

No AZ here either, but OR watch out!

Rachel


----------



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

Santa Clarita, Ca checking in!

Dave


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I wanted to let you all know that since this morning I now have compiled 56 Outbacker members on my California list









Thanks MaeJae for your frappr map suggestion, I got quite a few there. I thought it was strange however, that my name didn't come up and I did it the day I joined here. I know there are more, that's why I started this post.

Dawn


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Beautiful Torrance California and staying.
Mark


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Apple Valley, Ca. sorry no apples just a lot of sun. Arizonia may be a option, it seems to be a little cooler over there, no on second thought New mexico looks better. Zion may be possible I guess I should look at that posting. Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I wanted to let you all know that since this morning I now have compiled 56 Outbacker members on my California list


Great job, Dawn! I would not have guessed that many!
Hopefully we can persuade at least 10-12 to make it to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah. We have some great ideas up our sleeves, and even though it seems like a long ways, for you California types, it shouldn't be too bad a drive!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Doug, I have done that drive before but in two parts. The first leg up I-15 is about 4 hours and I stop in Mesquite behind the casino, I can't remember it's name but it is the one on the left side of the freeway in the back, they will allow you to stay there for free and have spots for RV parking. The second leg into the park takes about 3 hours. Makes it a nice easy drive. Kirk


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

mbakers said:


> Beautiful Torrance California and staying.
> Mark


I grew up there...Go NHS Saxons!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

skippershe said:


> <snip
> I thought it was strange however, that my name didn't come up and I did it the day I joined here. I know there are more, that's why I started this post.
> snip>


Sometimes if more than one marker is near the same location they appear as just 1. If you
zoom way in they will seperate and you may view them more easily. 
Also, did you ckick "show more" just below the map on the right?
Clicking that will show more markers.

MaeJae


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I wanted to let you all know that since this morning I now have compiled 56 Outbacker members on my California list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be a typo somewhere







, 56 California Outbacker families, and the rally map has only one family reserved for the Pismo rally in October 2006







Is anybody planning to go?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok we are in. I have reserved a site from 6/30 - 7/5. I have been to the park several times but this will be my wifes first time. Just one question, you did know that this RV park is 13 miles away from Zion and that the tram does not run down to it? Kirk


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Ok we are in. I have reserved a site from 6/30 - 7/5. I have been to the park several times but this will be my wifes first time. Just one question, you did know that this RV park is 13 miles away from Zion and that the tram does not run down to it? Kirk


Kirk, are you referring to the 2007 Western Region Rally at ZRR? I'm sure Doug will add the link in a minute for me.







If so, we're glad you're joining us.

I think this rally at Pismo is a bit farther than 13 miles from Zions.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes I was talking about Zion. We will be staying in space 63 unless one by the river opens up. Kirk


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Ok we are in. I have reserved a site from 6/30 - 7/5. I have been to the park several times but this will be my wifes first time. Just one question, you did know that this RV park is 13 miles away from Zion and that the tram does not run down to it? Kirk


Great news Kirk!








We will be looking forward to meeting you and your family at Zion.

From what I have seen, I'm under the impression that there is some kind of shuttle that runs to (or at least close to) the resort. I will look into it further.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

San Jose Ca. here and while camping this week met another family of outbackers who hadn't heard of the site yet from Bakersfeild.

Rob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Ok we are in. I have reserved a site from 6/30 - 7/5. I have been to the park several times but this will be my wifes first time. Just one question, you did know that this RV park is 13 miles away from Zion and that the tram does not run down to it? Kirk


Hi Kirk!

So glad to hear you're going to join us!!








Whoo Hoo! Another CA member!! Way to go!
We've got Oregon by one








Dawn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's nice to see all us AZ Outbackers joining in too. Is there anyone from AZ? Hellooooo. Bueler. Bueler.

Now if our good friend Mike would buy an Outback we can talk him into it.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Wasn't my family from Bakersfield. Was it Drew? I wish I had been camping.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

alebar17 said:


> I wanted to let you all know that since this morning I now have compiled 56 Outbacker members on my California list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be a typo somewhere







, 56 California Outbacker families, and the rally map has only one family reserved for the Pismo rally in October 2006







Is anybody planning to go?
[/quote]

Im going alebar, just haven't sent in a message to be added to the list.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

san lorenzo, in the beautiful san francisco bay area.

darrel


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

mbakers said:


> Beautiful Torrance California and staying.
> Mark


Torrance here too, about 300 feet from Mbakers!! (He has a much nicer Outback than we do, but he sure has some annoying neighbors!!)


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Checking from Ventura


----------



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Fontana, CA here

Glad to see so many CA outbackers....I keep my Eye out for Outback every time we go camping, but have only seen one other Outback.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> A Washingtonian living in Yuba City, CA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH VERSTELLE!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Checking in from Fowler, Ca.

Walter and Melissa


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

HandyAndy said:


> I wanted to let you all know that since this morning I now have compiled 56 Outbacker members on my California list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There must be a typo somewhere







, 56 California Outbacker families, and the rally map has only one family reserved for the Pismo rally in October 2006







Is anybody planning to go?
[/quote]

Im going alebar, just haven't sent in a message to be added to the list.
[/quote]
OK, so TWO families-----anybody else?


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello Cali Outbackers, I have been a happy outbacker for about 4 months now. I live in Hawthorne, Ca. and I have a 23krs.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

louvel1 said:


> Hello Cali Outbackers, I have been a happy outbacker for about 4 months now. I live in Hawthorne, Ca. and I have a 23krs.


Welcome to the tribe louvel1. You'll be glad you found this forum.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I wanted to let you all know that since this morning I now have compiled 56 Outbacker members on my California list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that 59









do I hear 60??


----------



## langefk (Aug 17, 2006)

I just brought home my 25rss Outback last night. My wife, kids (12 and 10) and I live in Huntington Beach, California.
Fritz, Karla, Jacob and Elyssa


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fritz, Karla, Jacob and Elyssa, welcom aboad. I have found this forum so helpful, it has also helped me enjoy my outback much more.



langefk said:


> I just brought home my 25rss Outback last night. My wife, kids (12 and 10) and I live in Huntington Beach, California.
> Fritz, Karla, Jacob and Elyssa


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

langefk said:


> I just brought home my 25rss Outback last night. My wife, kids (12 and 10) and I live in Huntington Beach, California.
> Fritz, Karla, Jacob and Elyssa










Hi langefk!









Or should I say, Howdy Neighbor!









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 25rss!
Did you buy from Mike Thompson's?
We're just around the corner from you in Costa Mesa









Make sure to check out the rally thread on the home page for the Western Region Outbackers Rally next year at Zion National Park. We now have 7 families from California going and we'd love to have you and your family join us.

or click here: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry116378

Take care and post often,
Dawn


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Costa Mesa, CA checking in.

But you knew that already.


----------



## pistolsweet (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello one and all. My name is Alfred. I represent Sky River Rv out of Paso Robles, Ca. I am the Internet Sales Manager. I would love permission to suggest to anyone buying an Outback from me to join a California Outback group. Could anyone suggest a group? I, of course will suggest this site. It is great!







Sky River RV


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sky River RV said:


> Hello one and all. My name is Alfred. I represent Sky River Rv out of Paso Robles, Ca. I am the Internet Sales Manager. I would love permission to suggest to anyone buying an Outback from me to join a California Outback group. Could anyone suggest a group? I, of course will suggest this site. It is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alfred - Not sure if there is an angle here for you to make sales but you were reported to the moderator team as a commercial activity. I not sure that I see that from your first post here but as long as you do not try to sell anything then you are free to recommend just about anything that deals with RV's. Again just please do not try to use this site as a advertising platform.

If you have any questions you can PM me or any of the moderators.

Moderator
CamperAndy


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Does being a native of California but living in Texas count?


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Dixon, CA. cheking in. still working on wife for the rally. I am making progress.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

henmunoz said:


> Dixon, CA. cheking in. still working on wife for the rally. I am making progress.


Hi henmunoz








Glad to hear it, keep up the good work


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Pleasanton, CA.

We keep discussing the rally, watched the show, we'll decide soon. 
Torn between Yellowstone and Zion, and I don't think we can do both








John


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

burlingame, CA (close to San Francisco)


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

We live in Palm Springs (just transferred from the City of Orange). Went through Zion last year on the way to Lake Powell and want to go back to camp and hike!


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

My name is David, my wife Lisa and I are from Huntington Beach, California. We have a son and a dog that we like to take camping with us. Sometimes we camp with our friends Pat, Dawn and their son. They have an Outback as well. We are all camping at Bolsa Chica State Beach this week.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We are from the East Bay - Pleasant Hill, Ca!









We're headed to the rally!!


----------

